# R8 Race car?



## lappies (Apr 10, 2006)

Is Audi going to develop the Road going R8 into a race car? Mabye for Speed GT or even ALMS/LM/LMS GT1 or GT2 class?
I found this pic on the web. Its just a photoshop, but it looks great! I Wish it was real!


----------



## .:RDriver (Oct 4, 1999)

*Re: R8 Race car? (lappies)*

I highly doubt that Audi will, but if someone has the notion, it can be entirely up to them to do it.
I think you would be more likely to see the RS4 in Speed GT competition than the R8.


----------



## Le Mans Champ (Dec 14, 2005)

I'd do anything to see that car in GT1. That way Audi can kick everyone's ass in two ways at once.


----------

